# West Branch



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

I would like to launch my little achilles hard bottom inflatable off the west ramp off of Rock Springs Road. How soon do they put the dock in? Would like to go for crappie on the no wake side.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

There is no dock there just a gravel lot


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

gsherbs said:


> I would like to launch my little achilles hard bottom inflatable off the west ramp off of Rock Springs Road. How soon do they put the dock in? Would like to go for crappie on the no wake side.


No not the gravel ramp..... the docks on the east side of Rock Springs Road in line with W Cable Line Rd. I don't know why the West Branch State Park map they provide call this the west ramp.... but it does.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Gotcha. I realize what you're saying now. Not sure when they go in


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

wolfenstein said:


> Gotcha. I realize what you're saying now. Not sure when they go in



Any update on the rock springs ramp dock install?


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

gsherbs said:


> Any update on the rock springs ramp dock install?


I was there Wednesday and the docks were not put in yet. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

how strict is the police on westbranch, im in the process of registering my kayak but am super eager to get out and catch some musky. Do u guys think I would be cool to just full send it ??


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

durpdurp41 said:


> I was there Wednesday and the docks were not put in yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response. Do you know when they typically get installed? Start fishing on Lake Erie May 1 and would like to try out West Branch ahead of that. Seems like I never get to put in ahead of big boat season.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Back from a ride around WBRANCH, west end off of RS road like chocolate, west ramp area looked ok , east ramp dirty out toward the marina, waves weren’t bad after one o’clock. No boats out and no docks in yet except at campground. Water still a bit low.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

?? On the campground ramp at WBRANCH, I saw enough signs driving back about the ramp is for campers only today. But being a bit off season and not many boaters camping now is there a date when they will enforce it. Just courious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonewullf (Apr 17, 2009)

Does anyone know if there's a sharp drop on the ramps? I can launch without docks, I just don't want to leave my axle when I pull out the trailer! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

flyasf said:


> how strict is the police on westbranch, im in the process of registering my kayak but am super eager to get out and catch some musky. Do u guys think I would be cool to just full send it ??


It takes 5 minutes to register a kayak. Would you advise someone not register there bassboat because they don't want to swing through the bmv or watercraft office?


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Drove past today. No docks on the rock spring ramp. Lots of “campers” with boats today at the campground though.


----------



## btownbb270 (Apr 10, 2014)

I launched at the Rockspring road launch yesterday. There is some muddy gravel to put the boat on in the small cove to the east of the ramp. It wasn't too bad to launch, and the muskies were biting!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

DHower08 said:


> It takes 5 minutes to register a kayak. Would you advise someone not register there bassboat because they don't want to swing through the bmv or watercraft office?


I was getting my trailer sticker a few weeks ago and the BMV is not doing boat registration anymore


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

ranger487 said:


> I was getting my trailer sticker a few weeks ago and the BMV is not doing boat registration anymore


BMV told my buddy he had to go to Wingfoot Lake, he got it done
somewhere there, ain't sure exactly where.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

If you look on Google Earth.... I shows Akron Watercraft Division
330-644-2265 Open Mon.- Fri. 9-5


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ranger487 said:


> I was getting my trailer sticker a few weeks ago and the BMV is not doing boat registration anymore


They just did two for me a couple weeks back. This was the one on whipple


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

REEL GRIP said:


> BMV told my buddy he had to go to Wingfoot Lake, he got it done
> somewhere there, ain't sure exactly where.


The watercraft office is in the state park at wingfoot. Blue building right by the pavilion half way point of the lake. I did a kayak there last week was out in less than 10 minutes


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I register two boats, have done it for years, through the MAIL. John


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Same here. I do 3 kayaks through the mail


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

ranger487 said:


> I was getting my trailer sticker a few weeks ago and the BMV is not doing boat registration anymore


Certain BMV's are from what I've been told. I got mine a couple of weeks ago from the one in Medina. My buddy just got his from the BMV in Strongsville. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RED DRAGON (Apr 24, 2015)

Got my sticker at Dutch Harbor, Berlin lake.


----------



## Digger Dan (Jun 7, 2017)

Gentlemen,
The docks on the East End of the lake were installed yesterday. 4-6-21. I'm sure the West ramp will be soon to follow. Hopefully by the weekend both ramps will be open and fully functional. On a side note. They look great. All new wood and bumpers, but still have no cleats or tie offs.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Awesome news!


----------

